# I feel like im going crazy



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

here my symptoms.
Sweaty palms and feet
headaches
dry throat(not all the time)
Fatigue 
cannot sleep ever
no energy 
cant concentrate
feel like i have to pee all the time even when i dont need to
loose of interest of things i used to love
mild depression

I'm only 18 years old i am a male and i have never felt this bad before. I have gotten blood test and i have to wait 3 days before i can go to the doctor and find out if i have a serious illness and if i need medication.
I feel like i am dying and im not the same person at all. I am in fairly good health i am a muscular person and my first blood test was just a TSH and it was low but not borderline low so i was sent for more test. Someone please help me


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Drumman80 said:


> here my symptoms.
> Sweaty palms and feet
> headaches
> dry throat(not all the time)
> ...


I just wanted to welcome you to the board.

When you get your results please post them along with the ranges and we will be better able to lend advice on next steps to take with your doctor.

Take it easy this weekend and try to relax - I know you feel bad and you will soon know what the issue is.:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Drumman80 said:


> here my symptoms.
> Sweaty palms and feet
> headaches
> dry throat(not all the time)
> ...


You sound hyperthyroid except for the frequent urination which suggests diabetes. Are you drinking adequate amounts of water? Do you desire more water than ordinary?

It is quite common to have more than one autoimmune disease going on at the same time.

We will have to wait until you get your lab results to see what labs the doctor ran.

And....................if you will get those results and the ranges, post them here if you want to. We need the ranges. Different labs use different ranges.

Welcome to the board. You will find plenty of help and information here.


----------



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

I do not have diabetes and i do drink alot of water but even when i don't its like i go the bathroom and try to urinate for no reason and nothing comes out. And i do desire water more. Also when i eat food i go for large amounts, take a bite and not feel insanely hungry any more. Three weeks ago the first week felt fine then i kept on feeling tired and tired each day but i did not get the sweaty palms and fever sensations. Then i remember just feeling totally energy deprived later on and had the sweaty and fever problems. It really sucks for me right now beacuese i am sick and all my friends are out places enjoying life


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Drumman80 said:


> I do not have diabetes and i do drink alot of water but even when i don't its like i go the bathroom and try to urinate for no reason and nothing comes out. And i do desire water more. Also when i eat food i go for large amounts, take a bite and not feel insanely hungry any more. Three weeks ago the first week felt fine then i kept on feeling tired and tired each day but i did not get the sweaty palms and fever sensations. Then i remember just feeling totally energy deprived later on and had the sweaty and fever problems. It really sucks for me right now beacuese i am sick and all my friends are out places enjoying life


When will you get your lab results? Any idea?

You never know why things happen; not running w/ your friends right now could very well save you from some other not so good thing. I know that does not necessarily fly with you since you are 18 and raring to go but listen to your elders.

You will get through this. We are here to help you if we can.


----------



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

i found out from my doc that i am overproducing hormones and it looks like early graves i feel terrrible. I was hoping i had something like mono that would just go away faster. I am now on metamizol 10mg twice a day. I am suppose to take those until my hormones return to normal than i wont have to take them anymore. I was told that my levels were slightly high but not borderline. i have been taking them for 4 days now and i really dont see a difference. I still feel like a slow snail and not like my old energetic self.


----------



## JAYQ (Aug 4, 2010)

Drumman80 said:


> i found out from my doc that i am overproducing hormones and it looks like early graves i feel terrrible. I was hoping i had something like mono that would just go away faster. I am now on metamizol 10mg twice a day. I am suppose to take those until my hormones return to normal than i wont have to take them anymore. I was told that my levels were slightly high but not borderline. i have been taking them for 4 days now and i really dont see a difference. I still feel like a slow snail and not like my old energetic self.


I thought Metamizol was a pain killer?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Drumman80,

Please ask your doctor for a paper copy of your lab results and post them here along with lab ranges.

JayQ - maybe a spelling error?
Methimazole is used to treat hyperthyroidism, a condition that occurs when the thyroid gland produces too much thyroid hormone.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Drumman80 said:


> i found out from my doc that i am overproducing hormones and it looks like early graves i feel terrrible. I was hoping i had something like mono that would just go away faster. I am now on metamizol 10mg twice a day. I am suppose to take those until my hormones return to normal than i wont have to take them anymore. I was told that my levels were slightly high but not borderline. i have been taking them for 4 days now and i really dont see a difference. I still feel like a slow snail and not like my old energetic self.


I am glad you are on Methimazole and hopefully you will start to feel better in a few more days.

When does the doctor want you back in for labs?


----------



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

Okay its been like two weeks i still feel the same. I dont go back to the doctor until two weeks and i get labs done again just two days before.
Here is my most recent lab results. 
TSH 0.31 IU/ML LOW
T4 FREE 1.55 NG/DL HIGH
T3 TOTAL 127.94 NG/DL


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Drumman80 said:


> Okay its been like two weeks i still feel the same. I dont go back to the doctor until two weeks and i get labs done again just two days before.
> Here is my most recent lab results.
> TSH 0.31 IU/ML LOW
> T4 FREE 1.55 NG/DL HIGH
> T3 TOTAL 127.94 NG/DL


It looks to me like you are still pretty hyper even though there is no range for the Free T4.

And, why no FT3?? That would be the most telling of all the labs. Of course if there was a range for the T3, I could tell more. Total 3 if really high in the range would suggest hyper but not necessarily because it Total is bound, unbound and in some cases rT3 (reverse T3.)


----------

